

Show HN: Phil the Pill - 3 year company side project finally released - curiousphil
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/phil-the-pill/id630845514?mt=8

======
Varlski
Congratulations on the release will check out later

~~~
curiousphil
Thanks a lot! Please let me know what you think!

